# Pate Lake



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Haven't fished it in about 4 years so we gave it a shot Friday morning before I headed off to work. It's a natural lake located between Caryville and Vernon. Fairly shallow about 10ft average depth. 

Started about 6am trolling litewire jigs and 2 inch grubs for crappie. Caught 5 and only kept 4. Left the lake by 10:30. Biggest was 13 inches. I don't think all the crappie are out of the shallows yet. Maybe a few more weeks of cold weather will get them congregating out in the deep water. Water temps were only around 63.

This for sure was no Lake Talquin trip, but maybe I'll get to head out there soon.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice photo there Skiff. I haven't fished Pates Pond since I was a teen-ager. It's a beautiful spot for sure. 
Crappie are being caught in the river below 7Runs. Got a few last week. Water was 58 on that particular day.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep, Pate's is a beautiful place. I've never crappie fished the river. Should be on Talquin come Friday.


----------

